# Looking for Manual for Jet TK300L



## seasicksteve (Feb 11, 2022)

I picked up this lathe a while back It is in fine shape and runs great I was looking for a parts / operators manual. I think the lathe is made by Takang Co and rebranded by Jet tools. It is a surprisingly substantial machine at almost 1800#. I looked on the net and was unable to find any info only a 17" machine that looks like this one on steroids. If anyone has one or a manual of info they can share I would be grateful


----------

